# [SOLVED] nVIDIA MCP04



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,

I formatted my PC and now I am trying to install the sound card driver. 
I installed everest and it shows nVIDIA MCP04 under Audio PCI/PnP. Also it shows Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro-SLI for the MOBO name. 
I went to the Gibabyte's web site http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1883 
and it shows the audio card is Realtek AC97. I downloaded the driver for the Realtek AC97 card and now I try to listen to something but I can only hear 2 speakers instead of 5 as I used to before formatting. 
I configured control panel to use Surrounding Sound 5.1 but it didn't make a difference. 

Could you please help me with that?

Thanks in advance,

David.


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

Why cannot I get 5.1 channel audio output sucessfully after installing audio kit and setting up relevant hardware and software correctly?

Please refer to the user manual and check whether relevant hardware/software settings as well as signal connections are set correctly. Also make sure the multimedia files, such as DVD、CD ROM、and MP3 files, and multimedia players you use support 5.1 channel audio output. 




When i read the manual for GA-K8N Pro-SLI, it says onboard audio is ALC850
SUPPORTS JACK SENSING FUNCTION

SUPPORTS 2/4/6/8 CHANNEL AUDIO
SUPPORTS LINE IN; LINE OUT (front speaker out) mic; surround speaker out(rear speaker out ) ; center/subwoofer speaker out; side speaker out connection
SPDIF in/out connection
CD in connection

here is how you set it up: http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-k8n(pro)(ultra)-sli_e.pdf


READ .........the manual


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

dave100 begin with checking connections and making sure that the sound output that you are using to test actually outputs to 5.1 sound. If you still have issues you can PM me or post here and I will assist you further.


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

Thank you zerofire!
I downloaded the driver for ALC850 (as upallnight200 said my mobo uses that sound card) and installed it but when I open device manager I can still see Realtek AC'97 Audio.
I have checked all the connections, I have reseated all the cables several times and I am using my old MP3 files (all 5 speakers used to sound when playing them).

Thanks again for your help,

David


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

I just got to completely remove the driver for Realtek AC'97 to the point that the PC said new hardware found but when I followed the wizard and selected the folder for ALC850 it didn't find the driver so I tried the folder for Realtek AC'97 and it was successfully installed. I think that proves I have a Realtek AC'97 and not an ALC850. 
I went to control panel and had to manually select 5.1 because it had been changed back to 2 speakers. I tried to listen to a song but only 2 of them worked.


----------



## dave100 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

It works now!
After I reinstalled the driver for Realtek AC'97 earlier today (and after rebooting several times) I reseated the cables again, and I got a new window on my screen saying Realtek Sound Manager, I just clicked on the the play button and all the speakers one by one made a sound, I played one of my MP3 files and it works fine now.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: nVIDIA MCP04*

Your welcome. You do have a ALC850 since that is one of the sound cards that follows the Realtek AC'97 standard. In device manager it is supposed to show up like that because one driver handles multiple different cards based on the same standard to maximize simplicity and reduce problems (although they still happen quite often).

It would also be very appreciated if you would mark the thread solved from the thread tools menu. This helps distinguish threads that are completed from threads that still need assistance.


----------

